# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Evliya zannetiğimiz; mevlana, şems tebrizi, seyid burhaneddin, said nursi

## anau

EVLİYA veya ALİM ZANNETİĞİMİZ; MEVLANA, BEYAZİTİ BESTAMİ, ŞEMS TEBRİZİ, SEYİD BURHANEDDİN, İBN-İ ARABİ, HALACI MANSUR, İMAM-I RABBANİ, SAİD-İ NURSİ, FETULLAH GÜLEN vs bakın ne çıktı.
ŞEMS TEBRİZİ kalenderi tarikından olup Moğulların Kayseri kalesini kuşatmasında Seyid Burhanettin ile birlikte Moğulların safında savaşmış ve 10 binlerce Türkmeni katleden katilerden biridir. Mevlana hululi mezhebinden olup, mecusidir. vb....................,

----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau

Halidi bagdadi

----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau

Mevlana ve Mevlevilik 
27.04.2002 Tarihli “Ceviz Kabuğu” programına, konuyla ilgisi dolayısıyla, Selçuk Üniversitesi Tarih bölümünden Mevlana üzerine yoğun araştırma yapan Prof. Dr. Mikail Bayram’da katıldı. Telefon bağlantısı ile yayına katılan ve Mevlana ve Mevlevilik üzerine görüşlerini aktaran Bayram, görüşlerini söyleyince “kızılca kıyamet” koptu. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Profesör Doktor Mikail Bayram hattımızda.
İyi geceler Sayın Bayram. PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- İyi geceler efendim. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Buyurunuz, sizin bir bilim adamı olarak görüşlerinizi rica ediyorum; Konya Selçuk Üniversitesi Tarih Bölümü Başkanısınız, buyurun. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Efendim, öncelikle oradaki konuşmacı arkadaşları selâmlıyorum ve anladığım kadarıyla da, bana, daha çok Mevlana ve Mevlana etrafındaki oluşumlarla ilgili sorular tevcih ediliyor. Bu münasebetle adımdan söz edildi, onun için ben bu konuya yönelmek durumundayım. Tabiî, bu konuyu işlerken de, elbette tarihçi olmam hasebiyle tarihî olaylarla paralel olarak konuyu izah etmeye çalışacağım. Az önce konuşmacılar da söylediler, 1243 yılında Moğollar Kösedağ zaferini kazandıktan sonra Anadolu’yu istila ettiler. Hatta Erzurum’da, Erzincan’da, Tokat’ta, Sivas’ta, Kayseri’de büyük katliamlar yaptılar, yağma hareketleri yaptılar ve özellikle Tokat’ta, Moğol Ordu Komutanı Baycu Noyan Kayseri’yi muhasara ettiği zaman, Kayseri çevresinde toplanmış olan Moğol askerleri arasında Mevlana’nın hocası Şems-i Tebrizî’nin müritleri de mevcut idi. Bunlara Kalenderiler tabir ederler. Şems-i Tebrizî bir Kalenderi dervişidir, bir Kalenderi şeyhidir. Hatta bu Kalenderiler, Moğollarla birlikte Kayseri surlarından gedik açıp şehre girmeye çalışıyorlardı. Ve şehre girdikten sonra da Moğollar burada çok büyük bir katliam yaptılar. Eğer tarihçiler mübalâğa etmiyorlarsa, onbinlerle ifade edilen Ahi ve Türkmenler burada katliama tâbi tutuldular. Ahiler ve Türkmenler burada katliama tâbi tutulurlarken, Mevlana’nın hocası olan Kayseri’deki Seyyid Burhaneddin’in, eteğine paralar, altınlar saçtılar. Buradan şunu demek istiyorum: Kalenderi dervişler ve Mevlana’nın hocaları olan kişiler çok daha önceden Moğollarla irtibat hâlindeydiler ve Moğollarla teşriki mesai ediyorlardı ve özellikle de Şems-i Tebrizî ve Şems-i Tebrizî gibi olan bazı kişileri de ajan olarak istihdam ediyorlardı. Olay sadece Mevlana’yla sınırlı değil, Şems-i Tebrizî’yi de ajan olarak kullanıyorlardı. Şems-i Tebrizî Moğol ajanı idi ve Moğol ordularının içindeydi. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Sayın Bayram, siz kocaman bir Üniversitenin Tarih Bölümü Başkanısınız. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Evet efendim. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Tarihî bir bilgiyi veriyorsunuz, kaynağınızı da verin lütfen. PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM-Kaynağını da vereyim.Bakın, İbni Bibi, Cavlaki dervişleri Moğollarla birlikte Kayseri surlarından gedik açmaya çalıştıklarını İbni Bibi söyler. Tarihî vesikaları da o zaman yeri geldikçe söyleyeyim. Ve yine Mevlevî kaynaklar, Moğollar Kayseri’de bu kadar büyük bir katliam yaptıktan sonra Seyyid Burhaneddin’e paralar verdiler ve nitekim Seyyid Burhaneddin’in türbesini de, bu olaydan iki sene sonra Seyyid Burhaneddin vefat etti, Seyyid Burhaneddin’in türbesini de Moğollar inşa ettiler. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Şems-i Tebrizî’nin Moğolların ajanı olduğunu söylediniz, onun kaynağını sormuştum. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Şimdi ona geleceğim. Şimdi mademki kaynağını soruyorsanız hemen söyleyeyim. Bakın, Şems-i Tebrizî’nin “Makalât” diye bir eseri var. Şemsi Tebrizi’nin Makalât’ını okursanız, orada birçok yerlerde Moğollar’la ilgili olarak Şems-i Tebrizî Moğollara muhalif olanlarla mücadele etmektedir. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ama, yani bu ajan olmasını mı gerektiriyor? PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Evet, Moğolların aleyhinde bulunanlara şiddetle hakaret ederek onları susturmaya çalışmaktadır. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Burada bu mu kaynağınız? PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Evet, budur kaynağım; ama ileride yine kaynaklarımı söyleyeceğim. Mevlana’ya gelince kaynakları daha detaylandıracağım. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ama yapmayın; yani bugün de, işte Avrupa Birliği konusunda bilim adamları, gazeteciler farklı görüş savunuyor, birbirlerini eleştiriyorlar, suçlayanlar var; o zaman birbirlerini eleştiren insanlara hep ajan mı diyeceksiniz? Yani, Tarih Bölümü Başkanı bir profesör olarak Şems-i Tebrizî’nin Makalât eserinde Moğollara övgüler var ve onlara karşı çıkanlara ağır eleştiriler var diye, siz buradan yola çıkarak bir bilim adamı duyarlılığıyla, sorumluluğuyla Şems-i Tebrizî’yi ajan olarak mı değerlendiriyorsunuz? Sayın Bayram… 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- … Moğolların ajanıdır demektir. Nitekim, bir kaynak da söyleyeyim size… Teşriigulervah adında bir eserimiz var. Bunu yazan Anadolu’lu bir kadıdır. O kadı, bazı şeyhlerin, bazı dervişlerin, özellikle de Kalenderi dervişlerin Moğollara ajanlık görevi yaptıklarını söylüyor. Meselâ Barak Baba’yı söylüyor, adını vererek, “Bu Kalenderi derviş Moğolların ajanıydı” diyor, “Mahmut Han’ın ajanıydı” diyor. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Mevlana’ya gelelim; Şems-i Tebrizî’yi konuşuyoruz, onu söyleyin. PROF.DR. 

MİKAİL BAYRAM- Şems-i Tebrizî’yi konuşalım. Şems-i Tebrizî, Makalât’ında birçok yerlerde, bir yerde değil birçok yerlerde Moğolların aleyhinde konuşanları susturuyor. Moğollara alt yapı yapmaya çalışıyor, Anadolu insanını Moğollara itaat etmeye çağırıyor. Mevlana da bunu yapıyor. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Yani buradan ne sonuç çıkar ki?.. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Dolayısıyla, “Mevlana Moğol ajanı olamaz” çırpınışları, bu çırpınışlar boşa olan çırpınışlardır, hiç kimse bunu inkâr edemez. Bakın,Mevlana “Fihi Mâ Fih” adlı eserinde, eğer önünüzde varsa açıp okuyun, ben tercümesinden söyleyeyim, sayfa 100-103 sayfaları; orada Moğolların Reisi Cengiz Han için diyor ki Mevlana; Cengiz Han, Allah’tan mesaj aldı ve Allah’tan aldığı mesajla Cenabı Allah Cengiz Hana demiş ki, “Halkını, kavmini topla, şu zalim Harzemşahlar ülkesine yürü, onları kahret.” Dolayısıyla, bakın bu olay, bu olayı Mevlana’nın kendisi anlatıyor, başkaları Mevlana hakkında anlatmış değil bunu. Ve az önce siz söylediniz, Mevlana’nın Moğollar hakkında söylediği bir söz söyleyin dediniz, işte ben onu söylüyorum. Bu sadece bir tanesidir. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Peki nasıl oluyor Sayın Bayram, nasıl oluyor, bu dediğinizi belki başka kaynaklarla da destekleyeceksiniz, eğer ikna olmazsa Sayın Zeybek de sorar size, ben de şimdi soruyorum; peki, bunların doğru olduğunu varsaysanız bile, nasıl oluyor da bu kadar tutulabiliyor Mevlana, bu kadar gönüllerde yer edebiliyor? Bunun açıklaması şu mudur… Biz 2002 yılında yaşıyoruz, bu olay 1243 yılında ya da ne bileyim 13′üncüyüzyılda olmuştur, yani “o güne bakarak bugün değerlendirme yapmak yanlıştır” şeklinde mi cevap veriyorsunuz? 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Oraya da geleyim, Fakat, öncelikle elimize aldığımız bu konuyu, bu meseleyi bir hâlledelim, çünkü çok itirazlar oldu, bu meseleyi biraz vuzuha kavuşturayım. Şimdi, Şems-i Tebrizî 1244 yılında Konya’ya geldi, Mevlana ile görüşmeleri oldu. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Bir şey soracağım, pardon. Bu görüşlerinizi, söylediklerinizi ve şu anda söyleyeceklerinizi bilimsel plâtformlarda daha önce tartıştınız mı? PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Tabiî tabiî, yazdım ben bunları, ben bunları defalarca yazdım. HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Bunları ilk defa söylemiyorsunuz yani. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Hayır efendim, ilk defa söylemiyorum, 30 senedir yazdım… 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Nasıl tepkiler aldınız diğer bilim adamlarından? PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Hulki Bey, 30 senedir bunları yazıyorum, bugüne kadar bir Allah’ın kulu bir satır cümleyle bana itiraz edemedi, itiraz etmeleri de mümkün de değildir. Şimdi bakın, Mevlana’nın eserinden örnekler vereyim, çok önemli bir örnek vereyim. Moğol Hükümdarı, İlhanlı Hükümdarı Hulagu Han Bağdat’ı fethettikten sonra, Bağdat’ta son Halifenin oğlu Ez-Zahir Billah Mısır’a kaçtı ve Baybars ile birlikte Mısır’da halifeliğini ilân etti. Şimdi Mevlana Mesnevî’sinde “Mısır Halifesinin Hikâyesi” diye bir hikâye anlatır ve çok terbiyesizce bir hikâyedir, ben burada ifade etmiyorum. Çünkü, o kabak hikâyesinden daha edep dışı bir hikâyedir. Orada meselâ Mevlana Sultan Baybars’ı ve Mısır’a kaçan Ez-Zahir Billah’ı tahkir ediyor, rezil etmeye çalışıyor ve böylece Hulagu Hanı desteklemeye çalışıyor. Bakın yine Mevlevî eserlerde, Menakıbıl Arif’inde anlatıyor, bunu teyiden başka bir şey de var. Menakıbıl Arif’inde diyor ki, Mevlana etrafındakilere şu mesajı veriyordu: Diyordu ki, “Hulagu Han Bağdat’ı muhasara ettiği zaman askerlerine emir verdi, üç gün üç gece atlarına ve askerlere yemek yedirmediler, atlara su ve ot yedirmediler, yem vermediler. Atların tutmuş olduğu bu oruç hürmetine Cenabı Allah Bağdat’ın fethini Hulagu Hana müyesser kıldı.” Bunu Mevlana anlatıyor, Mevlana’dan naklen veriyor. Başkaları bunları yazıp da Mevlana’ya veya Mevlana’nın çevresine iftira etmiş veya hakaret etmiş değil, bunları kendi eserlerinde yazıyorlar. Sonra Mevlana’nın kişiliği ve şahsiyetiyle ilgili de bir şeyler söylendi. Mevlana, Mansur Hallaç gibi, Bayezdid-i Bestami gibi, Ebul Hasan Garagani gibi, Şakıki Belkı gibi İranlı, İran kültürünün ürünü olan mutasavvıfların yolunda bir mutasavvıftır ve bu mutasavvıflar Hulûliye mezhebindendir, Mevlana da Hulûliye mezhebindendir. Bakın, Meslevî’sinde Bayezid-i Bestami hikâyesi var. Orada Mevlana Hulûl felsefesini anlatır. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ne demek Hulûl felsefesi? 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Hulûl felsefesi, yani Allah insanlara hulûl eder. Bu Hristiyanlıktan gelme bir inançtır da. Çünkü, Hristiyanlıkta biliyorsunuz, apoklif Hristiyan mezheplerde diyorlar ki, özellikle Nasurîler diyorlar ki, “Hazreti İsa bir beşer olarak dünyaya geldi, fakat sonra Cenabı Allah Hazreti İsa’ya hulûl etti ve Hazreti İsa’nın şahsiyeti ilâh oldu, Allah oluverdi.” Böyle bir mezhep var. İşte bu anlayışın İslâm dünyasındaki uzantısı da Hulûliyecilerdir. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Mevlana’nın bir rubaiyesi var, bakın ne söylüyor, belki bugünleri görerek söylemiş, belki o günler için söyledi. Diyor ki, “Ben hep yaşadım kul olarak Kur’ana, topraktım ömrümce Muhammed yoluna…” 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- “Men deste-i Kur’an’a mekta candarem, men hâk-i pay-i Muhammed’i muhtarım”; bunları bana okumayın, bunları bana okumayın, ben onların Farsçasını okudum Hulki Bey. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Sayın Bayram, izin verin de Türkçesini okuyayım. Diyor ki Mevlana; “Ben hep yaşadım kul olarak Kur’ana, topraktım ömrümce Muhammed yoluna. Gerçeklerden apayrı anlam çıkaran haksızdır, usanç verir bu sözlerle bana” diyor. Acaba gerçeklerden farklı bir anlam mı çıkarıyorsunuz? PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Önce bu rubai, bu dörtlük Mevlana’nın Divan-ı Kebir’indedir. Bakın, bu Divan-ı Kebir denilen eser Mevlana’ya ait bir eser değildir. Ben Divanı Kebir’in, orijinal başlığıyla söyleyeyim; Divan-ı Kebir Ezan-ı Mevlana Mis” başlığıyla. Divanı Kebir Mevlana’nın eseri değildir. İran’da bir tebliğ sundum ve İranlı bilim adamları, bilim çevreleri benim bu tezimi kabullendiler ve sonra kendileri, özellikle İran’da çok tanınan Abdulkerim Suruş Bey, benim bu telkinlerimden sonra Divanı Kebir’de Mevlana’ya ait olan şiirlerin miktarı yüzde 30 veya yüzde 40 miktarındadır. Dolayısıyla, Divan-ı Kebir’den bazı şeyleri okudukları zaman, Divan-ı Kebir’in Mevlana’ya ait olmadığını da bilmeleri gerekir. Birtakım yanlışlıklar yapılıyor… 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Demin okuduğum sözler ona ait değil mi? 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Hayır, Divan-ı Kebir ona ait değil. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Peki, şu sözlerde mi ona ait değil? Bakın, diyor ki, sizin eleştirilerinize burada olmadığı için sözleriyle, eseriyle cevap verecek tabiî; diyor ki, “Ülkem bu benim, yerim bu, yurdum işte, geldim nicedir kök saldım memlekete. Düşman gibi görseniz de düşman değilim, ben Hintçe konuşsam bile Türküm yine de” diyor. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Efendim, hele o hiç, o hiç Mevlana’ya ait değil. Çünkü Mevlana’nın o orijinal Divan-ı Kebir nüshalarında da bu mevcut değil. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ama bakın, bunu da yazan kim, onu da söyleyeyim size. Şimdi bunu yazan, Türkiye’nin, Sayın Zeybek’in de eski meslektaşı, Türkiye’nin ilk Kültür Bakanı Talat Halman’ın Türkiye İş Bankası’ndan çıkan Candan Cana isimli kitabı, Sayın Halman yazıyor bunu. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Efendim, ben onları biliyorum. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Yani, Türkiye’nin ilk Kültür Bakanı, şu anda Bilkent’te öğretim üyesi, kocaman İş Bankası yayın yapıyor, bunları bilmiyor da Mevlana’nın eseri diye mi bize yutturuyor. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Onlar, evet maalesef maalesef. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Yapmayın. PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Çok üzülerek söyleyeyim, bugüne kadar hep Mevlana hakkında yalanlar uyduruldu. NAMIK KEMAL ZEYBEK- Şimdi Hocanın yalan uydurmadığını kim biliyor. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ben de onu soracaktım. Bir dakika, sizin mi doğru söylediğinizi, Talat Halman’ın mı, İş Bankası yayınlarının mı, bugüne kadar okuduğumuz Mevlana kitapları mı, hangisinin yanlış, hangisinin doğru olduğunu nasıl anlayacağız? 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Efendim, ben diyorum ki, bakın Mevlana’nın Divanının orijinal nüshası Mevlana Dergâhında bulunuyor. Divan-ı Kebir’in iki tane orijinal nüshası orada var. Bu rubai orijinal nüshalarda mevcut değil. Sonradan Mevlana’ya uydurulmuş, izafe edilmiş şiirlerdir. Divan-ı Kebir böyle oluşmuş. Divan-ı Kebir aslında bir antolojidir. Ben Divan-ı Kebir’de 18 ayrı şairin şiirlerinin bulunduğunu tespit ettim. Bu şairler arasında Mevlana’dan sonra yaşamış olan şairler de var. Hatta Divan-ı Kebir’de Mevlana’dan sonraki olaylara, Mevlana’nın ölümünden 7 sene, 10 sene sonraki olaylara değinen şiirler var. O şiirler Mevlana’ya ait değildir. Bunları her bilen konuştuğu için, maalesef ayakları da yere basmadığı için, bu sefer Mevlana hakkında uydurma haberler, uydurma bilgiler yaydılar. Maalesef Türkiye, işte o yalan bilgilerle hayatiyetini sürdürmeye çalışıyor veya bilim çevreleri o yalanlarla hayatiyetlerini sürdürmeye çalışıyorlar. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Şimdi diyelim ki bunların hepsi yalan, bir tek siz doğrusunuz, öyle bir varsayımda bulunalım. Bunun neresi kötü? Diyelim ki, Mevlana diye birisi de yok, bunun hepsi mitolojik bir hikâye, öyle olduğunu varsayalım, ama bugün herkes buna inanıyor. Hem Mevlana’ya inanıyor, hem Mevlana’nın bu sözleri söylediğine inanıyor. Diyelim ki, size göre hem Mevlana yok veya var ama, o dönemde, 13′üncü yüzyılda Moğolların ajanıydı, ama bugün bizim toplum olarak inandığımız Mevlana’nın yeri yüce bir yerde. Bunun ne sakıncası var, toplumsal birlik bütünlüğü sağlayıcı bir unsur değil mi? Yabancılar bizim hep değerlerimizi alıp… 

İSMAİL NACAR- O zaman böyle bir program yapmayın Hulki Bey, yani gerçek Mevlana’yı halka tanıtmayın. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Bir dakika, bir dakika. Değerlerimize hep sahip çıkıp elimizden alıyor. Biz bunun etrafında birleşsek, bu yalan da olsa güzel sözler değil mi, yani bunun ne sakıncası var? 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Efendim, ben esas onu tebarüz ettirmeye çalışıyorum. Şimdi, Mevlana zamanında Anadolu’da bir grup insanlar, bir grup aydınlar Moğolları destekliyorlardı. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Bugünü soruyorum. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Bir kısım insanlar da Moğol emperyalizmine karşı isyan ediyorlar, genellikle Ahiler ve Türkmenler Moğol iktidarına karşı isyan durumundaydılar. Dolayısıyla, Mevlana o dönemde Moğolların yanında yer alarak Türkmenlerle mücadele etmiştir. Hacı Bektaş’a ağır hakaretlerde bulunmuştur, Nasrettin Hoca’ya ağır hakaretlerde bulunmuştur, Sadrettin Konavi’ye ağır ağır hakaretlerde bulunmuştur. 

NAMIK KEMAL ZEYBEK- Hacı Bektaş’a nerede hakaret etmiş, öğrenebilir miyiz; evet, sorun onu. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Bütün bunları yaparken hedefi, Moğollara hizmet etmektir. Moğollar da kendisine para veriyorlar. Bakın, bir defasında Moğol Veziri Tacettin bir defasında Mevlana’ya 700 dinar para gönderdi ve bu gönderdiği paralar da, Türkmenlerin mallarını müsadere etmiş, Türkmenlerin mallarından, müsadere ettiği mallardan Mevlana’ya 700 dinar göndermiş. 700 dinar 70 deve parasıdır. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Sayın Bayram, bugünü soruyorum, şimdi 13′üncü yüzyılı bırakın, 800-900 sene geçmiş aradan. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Moğollar Mevlana’yı desteklediler, onu söylemek istedim. Moğollar Mevlana’yı desteklediler, Mevlana’yı Anadolu’nun şeyhi, “Şeyh-i Rum” yaptılar. Mevlana’ya intisap etmeyenlerin şeyhliğini kabul etmediler, özel bir ferman çıkardılar. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Sayın Bayram, bir daha söylüyorum, olmazsa sözü alacağım sizden. Bir daha soruyorum, bugüne gelin, yani Moğolları bıraktık 800 sene önceden. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Bugüne gelince, ben bugünü de söyleyeyim mademki ısrar ediyorsunuz. Mevlana’yı bugün reklâma eden, Mevlana’yı anlatan bizim yerli ulema değildir. Mevlana’yı Avrupalılar lanse ediyorlar. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Niye, Avrupalılar Moğol soyundan mı geliyor? 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Şundan dolayı: Çünkü, Mevlana’nın felsefesinde emperyalizme yatkın insan yetiştirme Mevlana’nın hedefidir. O dönemde Moğollar Moğol emperyalizmine yatkın insan tipi yetiştiriyordu, yetiştirmeye çalışıyordu, dolayısıyla Mevlana’nın felsefesi bu yönüyle Anadolu insanını Batı emperyalizme yatkın hâle getirme çalışmalarıdır. 

İSMAİL NACAR- Misyoner faaliyetleri de onun için giriyor, oradan giriyor. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Dolayısıyla, bunu Nicolson gayet iyi biliyor, bunu Anna Masalla gayet iyi biliyor, Annamary Schimmel gayet iyi biliyor; dolayısıyla Avrupalıların Mevlana’ya sahip çıkmaları Anadolu’yu sömürgeleştirme felsefesinin bir uzantısıdır. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Yapmayın, çok şaşırtıcı şeyler söylediniz Sayın Bayram. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Evet efendim. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Bir dakikanızı rica ediyorum. Şimdi Avrupalı olmayan, Türk olan birisi var hattımızda, az önce bağlanmıştı, Sayın Bayraktar Bayraklı.
Bu görüşlere zannediyorum katılmıyor; Sayın Bayraklı, buyurun cevap rica ediyorum sizden. 

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Şimdi ben, çok insanlar üzerine duruldu bu gece, ben bu açıdan çok üzüldüm. Yani, Mevlana şöyle dedi, dedi de yok, dedisi yok, Mevlana şöyleymiş, Ahmet Yesevî böyleymiş, Muhiddin Arabî böyleymiş. Hiçbir tanesi fikirlerine, sistemlerine, onların ortaya koyduğu düşüncelere gitmediler. Bakın, orada arkadaşımız Esat Bey, “İnsan, konuşan Tanrı’dır” dedi, burada şirk var. İnsan Allah’ı inkâr ettiği zaman yine Allah mı konuşuyor, insanı gıybet ettiği zaman Allah mı konuşuyor? Yapmayın bu işi. Bu adamın görüşlerini tezyif etmeniz lâzım, bunları çürütmeniz lâzım. Orada yanlış konuşuyor, siz hâlâ Mevlana oldu Moğolcu, olmadı Moğolcu; bu mesele midir? Orada felsefe üretmeniz lâzım, düşünce üretmeniz lâzım. Kişiler üzerinde durdunuz, tasavvufun prensiplerini, ilkelerini, insanı olgunlaştırmasından bahsetmediniz, tuttunuz insanlarla kişilerle uğraştınız. Bakınız, Mikail Bayram tarihçi bir adam, Mevlana tezyif etmek için, küçültmek için, Avrupalılar Mevlana’yı bunun için konuşuyor, tutuyormuş, emperyalizmciymiş. Mevlana’nın kitaplarını okudu mu Allah aşkına? Nasıl okudu bunları da, nasıl anladı bunları da bu felsefelerden nasıl emperyalizm felsefesi çıkartıyor; ben bunu anlayamıyorum. Bakınız, ben Divan-ı Kebir hakkında bir doçentlik tezi yaptırdım, Mesnevî hakkında doktora tezi yaptırdım, Fihi Mâ Fih hakkında master tezi yaptırdım, Mecalis-i Saba’sı hakkında master tezi yaptırdım. Baştan aşağıya Mevlana’nın kitaplarını okumuş biriyim ben; yapmayın bu işi, Allah aşkına yapmayın. Kur’an-ı kerimi tamamen konuşturuyor Mevlana, farkında değilsiniz. Tuttunuz efendim, Mevlana Moğol şeyiymiş, emperyalizm yapmış; ne alâkası var Allah aşkına yahu? Böyle bir sistem, bu kadar büyük bir filozofa, bu kadar büyük bir filozofun karşısına, bir düşünür, bir mütefekkirin aleyhine nasıl konuşur bir tarih kürsüsü profesörü, benim aklım almıyor. Tarihçi olduğu için felsefesini anlamıyor adamın. Yani, Mevlana’nın felsefesini anlamadığı için, Fihi Mâ Fih’yi nasıl savunuyor. Fihi Mâ Fih’in özü nedir? Ne diyor Fihi Mâ Fih’te? İnsan eşittir düşünce. “Düşünmeyen adam hayvandır” diyor. Düşünceyi bu kadar öne çıkaran, aklı bu kadar öne çıkaran Mevlana’yı nasıl kalkar emperyalist söylersiniz. Mesnevî’sinde sevgi, insan sevgisini işliyor, Divan-ı Kebir’inde ilâhi aşkı işliyor; siz nasıl böyle konuşuyorsunuz Mevlana hakkında “emperyalist felsefe yapılmıştır”, benim aklım almıyor. Bunlar nasıl ilim adamlarıdır, nasıl düşünürdür bunlar, nasıl kitap yazıyorlar ben anlamıyorum. Bir insanın aleyhine, bir insanı tezyif etmek için, kötülemek için böyle konuşulur mu?.. İSMAİL NACAR- İlmî hareket ettiğin zaman anlayacaksın Hoca; belgeli ve bilimsel konuştuğun anda anlayacaksın. PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Esat Bey, orada bir söz söyledi, bak onun üzerine konuşsanıza. İSMAİL NACAR- Esat Beyin tahribatı devede tüy bile değil, esas tahribat orada. PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- “İnsan konuşan bir Tanrı’dır” diyor. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Hulki Bey, müsaade edin cevap vereyim. 

İSMAİL NACAR- Esas tahribat orada. 

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Bunun üzerine konuşsanıza, o insanla konuşsanıza. Bırakın şimdi bu fertleri, kişileri. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Efendim, Bayraktar Bayraklı arkadaşım kendisini tasavvufçu addediyor, tasavvufu bildiğini söylüyor, fakat konuşmalarından öyle anlıyorum ki tasavvuftan hiç haberi yok. 

İSMAİL NACAR- Doğru. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Mevlana İrancıdır, İranlıdır ve İranî tasavvufun mümessilidir. Bakın Ahmet Yesevî’den söz ediyor, Ahmet Yesevî de Türkmendir, Türk mutasavvıfıdır, Türk kültürüne uyumlu olan bir tasavvufî harekettir. Dolayısıyla, Mevlana İranlıdır. Türkçe bilmez. Kendisi Türkçe bilmediği gibi oğulları da, oğlu da Türkçe bilmiyor. Müteaddit yerlerde de söylerler. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ne sakıncası var bunun? 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Yani, Türk mutasavvıf değil, İranlıdır, İran tasavvufunun Anadolu’daki temsilcisidir. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Sayın Bayram, işi bu tarafa götürürseniz, Hazreti Muhammed de Türk değildi, o da Arapça konuşurdu. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Onun için söylemiyorum Hulki Bey, yani İran tandanslı, İran kültürünün mahsulü olan bir mutasavvıftır, onu söylemek istiyorum. Dolayısıyla… 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- O zaman da Hazreti Muhammed’i Araptır diye eleştirebilirsiniz. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Anadolu’ya geldiği zaman da, Anadolu’da ve çevresinde İranî bir çevre vardı. O İranî çevrelere hitap ediyordu. Daha sonra Moğollara hitap etti, Moğollara hizmet etti, hayatı boyunca Moğollara hizmet etti, sadece kendisi de değil oğulları da. Çok önemli bir şey söyleyeyim. Mevlana, oğlu Alaaddin Çelebi’yi Moğollara karşı isyan ettiği için oğlu Alaaddin Çelebi’yi bir müridine öldürttürdü, oğlunun cenaze namazını dahi kılmadı; bakın, bunu biliyorlar mı? Öyle Mevlana havarisi kesiliyorlar; Mevlana oğlunu öldürtmüş, oğlunun cenaze namazını dahi kılmamıştır. Bunu Mevlevî kaynakların hepsi yazar. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Peki, ben şimdi sorumu sorayım, bu da önemli bir şey; bugün dünya üzerinde Moğolların devamı olan bir ırk, bir devlet var mı? Yoksa bu mitolojik bir tartışmadan ibaret mi şu anda konuştuğumuz? 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Moğolistan var, bugünkü Moğolistan Moğolların devamıdır. 


PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Hulki Bey… 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Sayın Bayraklı, buyurun. 

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Ben kendimi mutasavvıfçı olarak söylemedim, bir defa ben mutasavvıfçıyım demedim, ben tasavvufun bir İslâm düşüncesi olduğunu söyledim, Mevlana’nın bir İslâm düşünürü olduğunu söyledim, bir mutasavvıf olduğunu söylemedim. Bir İslâm düşünürüdür bu kişi, filozoftur. Bu ister İranlı olsun, nereli olursa olsun, bu arkadaşımız Mevlana’nın satırlarından hangi ayetlere işaret ettiği hakkında bir çalışma yapmış mıdır? 

İSMAİL NACAR- Tamamını ezbere bilir. 

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Alâkası yok, sen hangi ayetlere işaret ettiğini biliyor musunuz?
Bu Mikail kardeşimiz, acaba Mevlana’nın satırlarından hangi ayetlere telmihte bulunduğunu hiç düşündü mü acaba? Mevlana’nın Kur’an bilgisine ne kadar sahip olduğunu biliyor mu acaba? 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Tamam, cevabını alalım. 

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Biz İranlı olduğu için, İranlı olabilir, biz onu savunmuyoruz, biz Batılı bir düşünürü de savunuyoruz, biz John Duvi’yi de savunuyoruz, biz John Lock’u da savunuyoruz, Descartes’ı da savunuyoruz. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Kardeşim, Mevlana Hulûliye mezhebindendir. 

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Kaldı ki Mevlana bir İslâm düşünürüdür. Yok oğlunu öldürmüş, yok şunu öldürmüş; kardeşim, Allah aşkına siz bırakın bunları, biz Mevlana’nın felsefesini ortaya koyalım, iyi taraflarını, kötü taraflarını, felsefesinin İslâma uygun olanını, olmayanını, insan doğasına aykırı olanını, olmayanını ortaya çıkaralım, bunu tartışalım. Mevlana Moğolcuymuş, değilmiş, bunlar bize bir şey kazandırmaz, bugünkü insanlığın problemlerinden bir şey çözmez. Eğer biz ilim adamıysak, Mevlana’nın düşüncelerini ortaya yere koyalım. Mevlana şurada haklıdır, şurada haksızdır diyelim, şurada hata yaptı, burada İslâmîdir, burada İslâm dışıdır. Yok İranlıymış, neymiş, ne olursa olsun beni ilgilendirmez. Ben onun Müslümanlığını kabul ediyorum, Müslüman düşünürdür, İslâm düşünürüdür ve büyük bir filozoftur ve metafizik felsefesinde doruk noktasındadır; ben bunu söylüyorum. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Peki, Sayın Bayram katılıyor mu acaba buna? 

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Bu kadar.İyi akşamlar diliyorum efendim. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- İyi akşamlar Sayın Bayraklı.
Sayın Bayraklı’nın bu sözlerine katılıyor musunuz Sayın Bayram? 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Mevlana büyük bir filozoftur, Mevlana büyük bir şairdir; ben bunlara hiçbir şey demiyorum. Mevlana, son derece hayal gücü yüksek olan bir şairdir. Ben Mevlana’yı 18 yaşından beri orijinal eserlerinden okuyorum, öyle yamalı bohça gibi de değil, tertipli olarak, düzenli olarak okumuşumdur. Dolayısıyla, Mevlana’nın felsefesine gelince, Mevlana’nın felsefesi, az önce dedim, Hulûliye felsefesine mensuptur; birinci husus bu. Tasavvuf yolunda ise, tasavvufî meslek ve meşrebinde ise, “Seyri Sülûkî Enfüsi” yolunu tutan bir mutasavvıftır. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Nedir Türkçesi bunun? 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Seyri Sülûkî Enfüsi’nin anlamı şudur: İnsanların, müritlerin kendi benliklerini düşünerek ruhlarındaki derinlikleri teşhis etmeye çalışmak suretiyle onlara o yönde zikirler, vird’ler yaptırmak suretiyle onlara belli bir kıvam vermeye çalışan bir tasavvufî mekteptir, tasavvufî eğitim metodudur. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Aynı zamanda bir tarikattır diyebilir misiniz? 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Tarikat değil, hayır, Mevlana bir tarikat kurmadı. Mevlana bir feylesof olarak Mevlevî tarikatının fikir birikimini yapmış bir adamdır. Sadece kendisi de değil, babası da öyledir, Şems-i Tebrizî de öyledir… 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Peki, şu anda tarikat mıdır? Şu anda nedir Mevlevîlik? 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Mevlevîlik şu anda bir tarikattır, ayini, tertibi, düzeni olan bir tarikattır. Sonra Hulki Bey, bir hususu ihmal etmememiz lâzım. Daha sonraki asırlarda, Osmanlılar çağında Mevlevî tarikatı bir Türk tarikatı hâline dönüştü. Çünkü, Mevlevî tarikatına giren Türk mütefekkirler, Türk fikir adamları Mevlevî tarikatının yolunu, yöntemini değiştirdiler, hatta Nakşibendiliğe yaklaştırdılar; bu ayrı bir şey. Fakat ben Mevlana’nın fikriyatı üzerinde duruyorum, Mevlana’nın düşüncesi üzerinde duruyorum, ben Mevlana’nın Anadolu’ya ne verdiğini, neler sunduğunu belirlemeye çalışıyorum. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ama şu anda Mevlanacılık, Mevlevîlik zararlı bir felsefe mi? PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Evet, zararlı bir felsefedir. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Bugün?.. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Çünkü, az önce bakın Gazali’yi tenkit ettiler, haklı olarak tenkit ettiler, Mevlana işte o yolun adamıdır. Sezgici bir filozoftur, akla muhaliftir. Mevlana, “Aklı Kur’an kundrahim Mustafa” dediği zaman, “aklı Mustafa’nın yoluna hayran et” dediği zaman akliyeciliği yermektedir. Mesnevî’indeki kel papağan hikâyesinde akliyecileri yermektedir. Bunları okuyanlar anlamıyorlar. Bakın, Bayraklı işte bunu okumalıdır, bunları okumalıdır. Mevlana Mesnevî’sinde, ismini de vererek Fahreddin-i Razi’ye hakaret etmektedir, Fahrettin-i Razi’yi tahkir etmektedir. Neden dolayı? Akliyeci olmasından dolayıdır. Dolayısıyla, Anadolu’nun fikren geri kalmasında, Anadolu’nun ilmen geri kalmasında, Ahiliğin dağılmasında… Mevlana’nın adamları Ahi Evran’ı öldürdüler, oğluyla beraber, oğlu Alaaddin Çelebi’yle birlikte Ahi Evran Nasreddin Mahmut’u Mevlana öldürttürdü. Bakın, bunları bilmiyorlar. Dolayısıyla, “Mevlana Anadolu’ya ne vermiş” dediğimiz zaman bunları göz önünde bulundurmamız lâzım. Felsefe olarak Anadolu’ya ne getirmiştir, bunları bilmemiz lâzım. Ayakları yere basmadan konuşan arkadaşlar, bu meselede önce ayaklarını yere basmalıdırlar. Mevlana’yı Mevlana’nın eserlerinden öğrenmelidirler. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Peki Sayın Bayram, çok teşekkür ediyorum size. Bunu bir başka zaman, bugün Mevlana’yı savunanlar, Mevlana dernekleriyle ya da vakıflarıyla, bugünkü savunucularıyla birlikte sizi de bir araya getiririz, onu tartışırız, bu boyutunu.
Çok teşekkürler. 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Söylemek istediğim çok şeyleri söyleyemedim. 

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- İnşallah onu başka bir gece yaparız, ama çok ilginç ve yankı uyandıracak sözler söylediniz. Tabiî birçok insan da sizin bu sözlerinizi ilk defa duyuyor zannediyorum, her ne kadar bilimsel plâtformlarda tartıştığınızı söyleseniz de.
İyi geceler, teşekkürler size. PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Teşekkür ederim.http://eski.iktibas.info/dergi/mayis/guncel.htm http://www.tevhidnesli.de/MEVLANA-CELALEDDIN-RUM&%23304%3B-MOGOL-AJANIMI–f-.htm

----------


## anau

*Nasreddin Hoca Neden Öldürüldü?*



_Pek çok insan inanamıyor ama şu bir gerçek, Nasreddin Hoca, Mevlana müridi ve Moğol valisi Cacaoğlu Nurettin tarafından_ _öldürüldü__. Gözümüzün önünde dururken ilginçtir algılayamamışız, olan biteni bize Mikail Bayram anlattı. Tanık olacaksınız, hakarete varan karşı duruşlar birkaç yılda güneş altındaki kar gibi eriyecek ve gerçeklik herkes tarafından kabul edilecek._
_Şimdilik bizi ilgilendiren soru şu: Hoca hangi gerekçeyle öldürüldü?._
*
*İlk Nasreddin Hoca, Hace Nasreddin Mahmut b. Ahmet el-Hoyi*
Müsameratül Ahbar, Anadolu Selçuki Tarihi, Anonim Selçukoğulları Tarihi ve Ariflerin Menkıbeleri gibi kaynaklarda üç ayrı kişiye Hace Nasreddin dendiği görülür ve adları şöyledir: Hace Nasreddin Mahmut b. Ahmet el-Hoyi, Hace Nasreddin Muhammed el-Tusi, Hace Nasreddin b. Yavlak Arslan. Ayrıca Rum Selçuklu Devleti'nin kurucusu Kutalmış Oğlu Süleyman Şah'ın, tarihçi İbni Bibi'nin ve yaklaşık 20 tarihi kişiliğin daha şeref adı Nasırüddin'dir.
*
Mevlana'nın ve Mevlevilerin, Mesnevi, Divan-ı Kebir ve Ariflerin Menkıbeleri gibi eserlerde Hace Nasreddin Mahmut b. Ahmet el-Hoyi'yi düşman belledikleri ve Arap Cuha tiplemesinin seçme fıkralarını onun kişiliğinde Anadolu'ya taşıdıkları görülmektedir. Mikail Bayram, bu gerekçeyle Hoca'nın, Hace Nasreddin Mahmut b. Ahmet el-Hoyi olduğu sonucuna varıyor. Bu yaklaşıma göre ilk Nasreddin Hoca, Ahi Evren oluyor. Çünkü onun adının geniş şekli "Ahi Evren Ebu'l-Hakayık Hace Nasreddin Mahmut b. Ahmet el-Hoyi"dir. Çıkarımı biz de akla yatkın buluyoruz.
*
Genç Hace Nasreddin Mahmut b. Ahmet el-Hoyi'nin, Bağdat halifesi Nasır Lidinillah'ın, özel görevle Bağdat'tan gönderdiği grubun arasında Rum Selçuklu topraklarına geldiği biliniyor. Kayın pederi Evhadüddin-i Kirmani ölünce dini liderlik ona geçiyor. Muhaliflerinin onları, Halife Nasır Lidinillah'ın temsilcisi olmaları nedeniyle Nasırcılar, Nasreddiniler diye adlandırdıklarını düşünmekteyiz.
*
*1200'lü yılların* *bölgedeki tarihi gelişmeleri*
1100'lü yıllarda Cengiz Han, Moğolistan'da Moğol birliğini kurdu ve bazı bölge liderlerine barış antlaşması imzalamayı önerdi. Bunların başında Harizm lideri Muhammed geliyordu. Büyük Selçuklu'nun mirasına konmuş olan bu mağrur hükümdar, 100 kadar Moğol elçisini gerekçesiz öldürdü ve mal varlıklarına el koydu. Bu, Cengiz Han'ın İran, Anadolu, Suriye ve Irak üzerine yönelmesine neden oldu. O dönem Rum Selçuklu'nun sultanı olan Alaaddin Keykubat, Alamut'un efendisi Celaleddin Hasan III, Bağdat'ın halifesi de Nasır Lidinillah'tı. Lidinillah, kendine askeri korumacı olarak, köle neslin çocukları oldukları için dışladığı Harizm'i değil, Alamut'u seçti ve bu üç ülkeden oluşan bir "Moğol'a direniş ittifakı" kurdu. İttifakın Moğol'u üstlerine çektiğini düşünen oğulları, yaklaşık 4 yıllık süre içinde babalarını öldürterek direniş ittifakını teslimiyet ittifakına dönüştürdüler. Çünkü Moğol'a el kaldırmazlarsa, kendilerine dokunulmayacağına inanıyorlardı.
*
*Hoca ve Mevlana'yı* *iki zıt devlet politikası* *çatışmaya sürükledi*
Nasır Lidinillah'ın kurduğu direniş ittifakının Anadolu'daki yeni dini lideri Hace Nasreddin Mahmut b. Ahmet el-Hoyi'yi idi. Oysa teslimiyetçi ittifak ülkelerinin oğul liderleri Anadolu'da işbirlikçi temsilcilere gereksinim duyuyorlardı. Bu gerekçeyle onlar Hace Nasreddin Mahmut b. Ahmet el-Hoyi yerine Şems-i Tebrizi'nin hazırladığı Mevlana'ya yöneldiler. Buna Anadolu Türkmenleri karşı çıktılar ve eski direnişçi devlet politikasını geçerli saydılar. Moğol desteği de alan Mevlana, yeni ittifakın teslimiyetçi devlet politikasını hayata geçirmek için harekete geçti. Çatışma önce fıkralarla politik yıpratma düzeyindeydi. 1200'lerin ortalarında Moğol işgali tamamlandı, gerginlik arttı ve Hace Nasreddin Mahmut b. Ahmet el-Hoyi, teslimiyet ittifakının Alamut temsilcisi olan Şems-i Tebrizi'yi öldürttü. Bu, hem Moğol'u, hem de Mevlana'yı çok kızdırdı. Bu nedenle Nasreddin Kırşehir'e sürgün edildi.
*
*Mevlana da müridi Vali Cacaoğlu Nurettin'e Hoca'yı öldürtüyor*
İçi yanan Mevlana'nın acısını, ağır sürgün dindirememişti.
90 yaşında olmasına karşın Hace Nasreddin Mahmut b. Ahmet el-Hoyi, Kırşehir'de Moğol'a karşı ayaklanma girişiminde bulundu, yenildi ve ev hapsine alındı. Bunu fırsat bilen Mevlana, Kırşehir'e müridi Cacaoğlu Nurettin'in Moğol'ca vali olarak atanmasını sağladı. Yeni Valinin ilk işi ev hapsindeki Hace Nasreddin Mahmut b. Ahmet el-Hoyi'yi öldürtmek oldu. Böylece hem Mevlana intikamını almış, hem de direniş ittifakının son lideri ortadan kaldırılmış oldu.
*
Kısacası, Hace Nasreddin Mahmut b. Ahmet el-Hoyi, yani ilk Nasreddin Hoca -yan etkenler ne olursa olsun- tam bağımsızlıkçı ve özgürlükçü olduğu için öldürüldü; işin gerçeği budur.

http://nasreddinhocabirgun.blogspot....olduruldu.html

----------


## anau

*Nasreddin hocayı Mevlana öldürtmüş!*

*Takva Haber / Özel*

Mizah hayatımızın kahramanı Nasrettin Hoca'nın öldürüldüğü iddia edildi. Üstelik hoşgörü ve sevgi timsali olarak lanse edilen Celaleddin Rumi tarafından. 

Doğu-Batı dergisi tarafından hazırlanan “Halil İnalcık Armağanı 2” adlı derlemede bu konuda bir yazı yer alıyor. Yazıyı yazan Prof. Mikail Bayram. Selçuk Üniversitesi Tarih Bölümü öğretim üyesi olan Prof. Bayram’ın tespitlerine göre latifeleriyle ünlü Hoca Nasrettin; devlet adamı, düşünür ve yazardır. Aynı zamanda vezirlik, kadılık da yapmış ve 25 dolayında eser vermiştir ancak Anadolu’yu işgal ederek Selçuklu Devletini hakimiyetleri altına alan Moğollara ve Moğol yanlılarına karşı cihad başlattığı için bu tarafları unutturulmuş, günümüze ancak latifeleriyle ulaşmıştır.

Hoca (Hace) Nasrettin, kitaba göre, erotik hikayelerle dikkat çeken Mesnevi'nin yazarı Mevlana Celaleddin Rumi’ye karşı da mücadele etmiş. Nisan 1261 (659) tarihinde Kırşehir’de Mevlana’nın oğlu Alaaddin Çelebi ile birlikte katledilmiştir.

Mevlana oğlunu, Hoca’dan ayrılmadığı için evlatlıktan reddetmiştir. Selçuklu Hükümdarı İzzettin Keykavus’un vezirliğini yapmış olan Hoca, Kırşehir’de Moğol yanlısı iktidara karşı bayrak açar. İsyanı bastırmaya Mevlana’nın müritlerinden Cacaoğlu Nureddin memur edilir. Cacoğlu Kırşehir’de tüm isyancıları kılıçtan geçirerek katleder. Nasrettin Hoca ile Mevlana’nın oğlu Alaaddin, bu katliamda öldürülürler. 

Siyaseten karşı kutuplarda yer aldıkları gibi felsefede de ayrı taraflarda yer alır Mevlana ile Hoca Nasrettin. Mevlana hakikati bulmada aşk ve sevgiyi ölçü alırken, Nasrettin aklı ve araştırmayı esas alır. 

Prof. Mikail Bayram, Nüve Yayınları'ndan 'Sosyal ve Siyasi Boyutlarıyla Ahi Evren-Mevlana Mücadelesi' adlı kitabında Mevlana ile Nasreddin Hoca'nın birbirlerine düşman olduğunu öne sürüyor. 

Prof. Bayram, iki alim arasındaki gerginliğin temelini şöyle anlattı: Mevlana bir Moğol ajanıydı. Mevlana'ya maaş bile bağladılar. Türkmen çocuğu olan Nasreddin Hoca ise Moğolların Anadolu'yu hâkimiyet altına almalarına karşı direndi.' 

Düşmanlığın beyitlere taşındığını da ileri süren Bayram, şu örnekleri verdi:

Mevlahu Celaleddin:
_'Ey eli ayağı olan Hoca, kaza ve kederle ayağın kırılmıştır. 
Sen çok gönüller kırdın, cezan karşına çıktı ve belanı buldun!'_

Şehid (inşallah) Nasreddin Hoca:
_'Ey ekşi suratlı. Arkamdan aleyhime kötü sözler demişsin. 
Kerkesin (Akbaba) ağzı daima necis (pis) kokar.'_

Bayram, iddilarını şöyle sürdürdü: "Kaynaklara göre Mevlana, Hoca'yı cinsi sapıklıkla suçladı. Hoca'nın çocuğu olmadığı için Mevlana ve çevresi onunla alay etti, hadımlık ve eşcinsellikle suçladı. Hatta Mevlana, Divan-ı Kebir'inde Nasreddin Hoca'ya _'Zürrriyetsiz'_ diye hitap etti. 1261 yılında Ahilerin başında bulunan Nasreddin Hoca, Moğol yanlısı kukla Selçuklu yönetimine karşı isyan başlattı. Selçuklular'da Mevlana'nın müridi olan komutan Cacaoğlu Nureddin'i görevlendirdi. Nureddin, Mevlana'dan da izin aldı ve Hoca'yı öldürdü."

http://www.takvahaber.net/m/?id=6726

*Profesör Mikail Bayram'ın konu hakkındaki konferansı:*

----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau

*
Sosyal ve Siyasi Boyutlarıyla Ahi Evren - Mevlana Mücadelesi
Mikail Bayram*


Bu çalışmada Ahi Teşkilâtı'nın baş mimarı olan büyük halk filozofu ve fikir adamı Ahi Evren diye bilinen Hace Nasirü'd-din Mahmud hakkında yeni bulgu ve bilgiler sunulduktan sonra, bu yeni bulgu ve bilgiler ışığında latifeleriyle tanınan Nasreddin Hoca ile lâkabı Nasiru'd-din olan Ahi Evren'in aynı kişi oldukları gösterilmektedir. Böylece Anadolu Selçukluları devrinin bir ünlü, fikir ve aksiyon adamının gerçek kişiliği su yüzüne çıkarılmış ve etrafındaki esrar perdesi aralanmış bulunuyor.
Bu çalışmadan sonra bu alanda yürütülecek olan araştırmalar ve çalışmalar ile Filozof Nasreddin Hoca gerçek yönü ve fikirleri ile yeniden gündeme gelecektir. Ahi Evren Şeyh Nasirü'd-din Mahmud'un "Letâif-i Hikmet" ve "Letâif-i Gıyasiyye" adlı eserlerindeki birtakım lâtife ve hikâyelerin halk arasında Nasreddin Hoca Lâtifeleri olarak yer aldığı ve bazı Nasreddin Hoca Lâtifeleri'nin de Ahi Evren Nasirü'd-din Mahmud'un eserlerindeki anlatımlardan ve yorumlardan alındığı veya hayatından izler ihtiva ettiği gösterilmektedir.
Tabii 700 senelik zaman süreci içinde halk muhayyilesinin ortaya koyduğu pek çok hikâye ve anekdotların Nasreddin Hoca'ya nisbet edildiği de gözlenmektedir.
Nasreddin Hoca'nın Ahi Evren Hace Nasirü'd-din Mahmud olduğu ve onun da eserlerinin ortaya çıkması ve bu eserlerin sahibi olarak hayat hikâyesinin de aydınlatılması ve gerçek şahsiyetinin tanınması ile Nasreddin Hoca'ya nisbet edilen şeyleri tanıma ve belirleme imkânı doğmaktadır. Nasreddin Hoca'nın lâtifelerinin aslında meşâyıh menakıb-nameleri türünde bir eser olduğu ve bu lâtifelerin Ahi Hace Nasiru'd-din'in hayat hikâyesi ile ilgili izler taşıdığı ve onun hayat hikâyesini detaylandırdığı görülmektedir. Böylece lâtifelerin Türkiye Selçukluları devrinin sosyal ve kültürel olaylarına ne şekilde açıklık getirdiği belirtilmektedir.
Bu eserde tarihin karanlıklarına terkedilmiş bir bilge kişi olan Ahi Evren Hace Nasirü'd-din Mahmud'un çağdaşı olan Mevlânâ Celâlü'd-din-i Rumî, etrafındakiler ve devlet adamları ile ilişkileri açıklanmaktadır.

----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------

